# Beautiful Soul



## mommytozachandgrace (Dec 3, 2014)

Ramona Charmaine Lee.  A name most people would hear and not think anything of.  When it crosses _my _mind, the first words that come to me are beautiful soul.  She was my aunt, my mother’s sister, but so much more than that.  Due to issues during childbirth, even though she was an adult, she saw the world through a child’s eyes, and in a lot of ways, not minimizing the many battles she fought throughout her life, that could be viewed as a blessing.
She always saw the beauty in people.  She always had good things to say.  My early memories of her were when I was a little girl going to visit her and my grandmother (who we call Bigmama), sitting with her in her room playing Super Mario 3 on her Super Nintendo.  She would let me play until it got too hard and then finish the level for me.  She would color with me and draw, and play dolls with me, help me do their hair and put on their clothes.
Aunt Mona loved to crochet and every child that was blessed enough to be born into our family or who was a friend to our family received a handmade afghan from her.  She made hats, booties, doilies, she cross stitched, spent hours making photo albums.  She loved receiving pictures of all her family members.
When I had my son, she was over the moon.  We would go to visit her and she would be the first one out the door and to the car taking him out of his car seat ready to give him hugs and kisses.  She’d feed him, change his diaper, spend hours just talking to him and laughing with him.  Once he got to where he liked video games, the tradition repeated itself.  Though on different electronics, he’d sit with her and they’d play her iPad or Nintendo DS, giggling and laughing at things, jokes between just the two of them.
When my daughter arrived, Aunt Mona was in awe.  She held her and just stared at her.  In silent awe of her tiny features.  She’d give her bottles and talk to her.  Looking in her eyes.  She made her a pale pink afghan that we still have and will cherish always.  So many memories and good times.
A year ago this past September, we were in shock when Aunt Mona was diagnosed with Acute Lymphoblastic Leukemia.  She knew nothing of what was going on.  She didn’t know she was sick.  She didn’t know why she had to go to the hospital and get all these shots, and be poked and prodded at.  She knew she wanted to be home.  She missed her mother, she missed being home.  Being confined to a hospital bed was not what she had in mind.
She did not realize she was fighting for her life.  The day I found out was a hard one for me as for the rest of my family.  My Great Aunt who lived in Ireland had passed away two years ago from Leukemia and my Uncle, who was my mother’s brother, passed away in 2008 of lung cancer.  Over the course of a year there were numerous trips to hospitals, chemo treatments, extended hospital stays.  Towards August/September this year, my dates are unclear, after a final round of chemo, Aunt Ramona’s cancer went into remission, however due to the strength of the chemo, her immune system was nearly non-existent, it had no fight left.  She caught a fungal infection.
Two of my mom’s sisters, (My mother is the middle child of nine children) who were staying with her in the hospital while my mother stayed to help take care of my Grandmother, stayed by her side through everything.  She told my Aunt Tammy one day that she guessed she was going to end up like her daddy and her brother.  She guessed she was going to die.  She was scared.  Aunt Tammy promised her that she would be fine.  That she’d hold her hand through it all.
Shortly after that, she was brought home.  It was Thursday, September 25.  Hospice was called in.  We were told every hour we had with her was a blessing.  We knew it wouldn’t be long until she was called home.  Every breath became a struggle.  She was not the Aunt Mona I remembered, so full of life and always happy.  She was ready to go home.  On Saturday, September 27 of this year at 6:45 PM, God called her home.
There is no doubt in my mind that heaven is where she is.  I know God needed another angel, and she will make a wonderful one.  I know she’s up there looking down on us all, and I am glad that I had the honor of knowing her for 26 years of my life and that my kids got the chance, although brief, to have her in their lives.
I know that I shouldn’t grieve for her, I know she’s not suffering anymore, but I do miss her.  I see little things that remind me of her.  When I go to my Bigmama’s house, it still feels like she should be there.  I wish I would have had more time with her, but for whatever reason, it was not to be and I WILL cherish what time I did have with her.  She was a special person, someone who made a large impact on me.  I only pray to one day have the strength she had while fighting with that disease as well as throughout the rest of her life dealing with different things.
There are tears in my eyes as I write this.  This is just my way of dealing with the loss.  I want to remember her, I want to keep her memory alive for my sake and for the sake of my children.


(1st photo:  My aunt with my son and below, my aunt with my daughter.  2nd Photo, my aunt with myself when I was about a year old)


----------



## Cran (Dec 14, 2014)

This is an intensely personal, and therefore important, piece for you. It means a lot to share it with the world. 

Because of that, I won't go into the minor stuff which as an editor I would want changed, but I would ask that you consider your basic presentation. 

It may be a result of pasting the work from a document, but the small font size makes reading your words difficult for some, as does a lack of line space between the paragraphs. 

Strength to your family.


----------



## dither (Dec 14, 2014)

Momma,
that's one helluva post and i hope that your having shared that with WF helped.

You're one helluva writer.
Good luck with that,
and keep posting.
Enjoying your stuff.

dither


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 14, 2014)

What a lovely tribute to such a wonderful Aunt. I had one like her and I miss her every day. She is the reason that I am the best Aunt in the world...Thank you for sharing this beautiful memorial.  Peace always...Julia


----------



## wainscottbl (Dec 18, 2014)

> The day I found out was a hard one for me as for the rest of my family.



I think this sentence should be "The day I found out was as hard a one for me as for the rest of my family" or "The day I found out was a hard one for me, as well as the rest of my family"



> Two of my mom’s sisters, (My mother is the middle child of nine children)



No comma here I do not believe. Also, I suggest the ---- mark instead of parentheses. Maybe take it out all together. It seems to confuse more than help. I do not feel the need to know what child is first, etc. 


Anyway, that's minor stuff. I feel it good to mention it though. It is very personal. I am trying to think of anything to say negative. I really cannot. Expanding it later might be nice. But for now, nice piece.


----------



## Chaseanthemum (Dec 19, 2014)

I am very sorry for your loss... However, on a brighter note, beautiful piece here  very well written.

I might be stepping out of line here, but some tribes and shamans believe that the, what we call in today's society, "mentally impaired," are beings of pure light and joy. This perception resonates a lot with me. I mean, who wouldn't want to be a kid their entire life? Honestly, I envy those kinds of people. Sorry if this was offensive in anyway; know that wasn't my intention.
Thanks


----------



## interactive (Dec 21, 2014)

A nice Aunt is like an angle , Particular since an aunt can often be as , Aunt  who ???? 
Moms - Grand Moms - Mother in laws - have the status as Moms,  like them or not there the Mom .
When an Aunt raises to the level or exceeds a mom - the love is never ending . 

Sad is the day when life goes full circle . They live in you and all they touched , a saintly aunt wants one thing for sure,
remember the fine moments . Try not to be sad when I'm gone as I am older then you and I need go first.


----------

